
New Dell computer comes with a eDellRoot trusted root certificate - diafygi
http://joenord.blogspot.com/2015/11/new-dell-computer-comes-with-edellroot.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10614837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10614837).

------
javipas
Discussion at Reddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3twmfv/dell_shi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3twmfv/dell_ships_laptops_with_rogue_root_ca_exactly)

~~~
yohui
And prior HN discussion about that reddit discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10614837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10614837)

------
mSparks
confirmed on my laptop too.

nice reddit
[https://np.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3twmfv/dell_ship...](https://np.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3twmfv/dell_ships_laptops_with_rogue_root_ca_exactly/)

including examples of people using it to mitm https connections.

